# To avoid getting banned



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

As a response to the thread "what happened to EDU", and an attempt to get something positive out of all this, what would you guys consider appropriate or inappropriate behavior on this forum? Taking into account that there are underaged people on here, should drugs (illegal) be discussed to the extent it is now? 
What about sexual remarks? Where do you draw the line? Is sexual comments who isn't aimed at someone o.k? What is o.k if you PM someone?
I know common sense is a good thing to apply here, but obviously we are all different, so I think it'd be good to get some guide-lines.

I'm just wondering about another thing as well, will you get any warning from the administrators before you get banned?
Oh, and how come some threads are locked? How does that happen?

Anne


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

I don`t think talking about drugs should be banned, because a lot of people have their dp problems because of it, as long as there is no trading offers at this place its ok 
The sexual thing should be everything that is beyond normal (yes that`s also for everyone different) or just to directly (like porn pictures) but a joke should not made a problem. porn xxx nude naked sex
In pm you can say every everything! (as long as they don`t complain at the other side and put your post on to a mod) 

I really think that people first get a warning (well i really hope that`s the fact).
Is a ban always a permaban here? If so than why not a 1e ban of 72 hours or a week?
I know forums who (unless you hack the site) give you always a maximum ban of 6 months.

Locking treads can only be done by moderators (you can find a list of which mod does what, somewhere at this site)

I would also like to say that woman should use a picture with mustage on their account


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I got a _lot_ of sexual harassment because of that very seductive mustache, so I had to remove the pic. I knew it was kinda hot, but Jesus...


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Just a few final responses to this, and I'll post how you can ban someone from PMing you. I was just playing with my own inbox.

First: To keep someone from PMing you:

1. Go to your "User Control Panel"
2. Go to "Private Messages"
3. At the bottom or that go to "Rules, folders, settings"
4. Go to "Add new Rule"
5. By playing around with that, you can say something like, "If X PMs me, delete immediately"

Look at all the features in the box. I figured there was such a feature, but I've never used it. Also, put someone as a Friend or Foe. If the person is a Foe you can block out all of their posts -- I think, I've never used that either.

Then to make some final answers, as many people here are new. The board has a significant turnover rate. Most of these things if not all, are explained in the Terms of Service you agree to when you register. I know TOS forms are rarely read. But I know what they say -- it's common sense.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Rein said:


> I don`t think talking about drugs should be banned, because a lot of people have their dp problems because of it, as long as there is no trading offers at this place its ok


Of course talking about drugs or medications is not off limits, but sometimes alternative remedies are put in the "alternative remedies" section. Note, all the special sections here, including religious support/religious debate were created at the request of members. The administer alone -- who has all the computer skills is the only person who can create that stuff.



> The sexual thing should be everything that is beyond normal (yes that`s also for everyone different) or just to directly (like porn pictures) but a joke should not made a problem. porn xxx nude naked sex
> In pm you can say every everything! (as long as they don`t complain at the other side and put your post on to a mod)


That of course is a fine line. Some things are so outrageously obvious and provocative complaints are received from MANY Board members. The rest, in society, we debate what is "obscene" and what is freedom of speech. Those definitions here are determined by majority rule by board members. The more complaints, the more warnings, the more likely the individual will be banned. If there were a list of what you could and couldn't do, it would be as long as a book. Most of it is common sense.



> I really think that people first get a warning (well i really hope that`s the fact).


People get warningS. And if anything, more than one opportunity to clean up their act. I will say outright, I received complaints re: Brain Candy and Dannie and Darren and personally sent PMs to all three at least twice a piece (if not more) saying they were treading on this ice -- they received them, and I received some replies, some UNacceptable in themselves.. I have those PMs SAVED. It is a policy to not publish PMs, and I will not. They are PRIVATE messages. If I then say, or anyone else gets such PMs, my box is getting filled with complaints and the individual does not change, James can review comments/complaints and ban. ONLY the administrator, JAMES, in this case has the PHYSICAL COMPUTER CAPABILITY to make the final ban decision. But it is based on PMs received by MANY board members, not just one or two.



> Is a ban always a permaban here? If so than why not a 1e ban of 72 hours or a week?
> I know forums who (unless you hack the site) give you always a maximum ban of 6 months.


All bans are NOT permanent. Individuals have been allowed back after appealing to the Adminstrator -- who is the only person who can RESET up an account. Frequently to be banned again, as they do not change their behavior. After a while it is not possible to police such individuals. Others reregister under other names and start all over again. So they sneak back on and cause further havoc. On a few occasions, on both Andy's Board (1997-2000?) I always forget dates ... and this Board ... some people will:
1. Crash the board by flooding it with posts at one time -- I think this board has crashed twice also from server failure
2. Report the board to Google as causing virus', which keeps people away, and I know this board has been hacked at least once by someone actually posting a virus in a post -- I downloaded it, but fortunately have an iMAC

Also, most every person who has been banned, to the best of my recollection, brags they have been banned from other sites. Seriously. And that counts some people banned in the past..



> Locking treads can only be done by moderators (you can find a list of which mod does what, somewhere at this site)


James can also lock posts and does out of sheer frustration. Also, names of Moderators are not always updated.

My vote at this point -- and I'm half sarcastic/half serious. No Moderators. If people feel things are unfair, fine. But I guarantee all of the other boards you have an option to go to will have people banned. Some, far more quickly than here. This is a MASSIVE board. No one can follow every thread, every post.

And there are plenty of alternative forums for debates, fun, etc. If only people would let the MAIN FORUM stay free of junk ... but sometimes that doesn't happen. And the avatar... 1. I believe it was sheer pornography. 2. Then it was a horse with it's ... long male organ hanging out ... 3. then it was a man beating a seal to death. 4. I missed the one with the dolphin? having sex with another animal? :shock: Those avatars appear in every single post in every single forum. Personaly I find that offensive. Call me a prude, LOL. 

I will post in another thread how to block people ... in your PM box. Also if you check FOE, this is like on IMDb where you can put a person on IGNORE. Perhaps people should self police in this way if there is no agreement re: what is fair or unfair.

Other sites available: Clover's DP Facebook Cause, Jeff's DP Info (I don't think he moderates that much), Clay's DP Home (strict moderation as I've seen it -- no toleration for any off-topic stuff), Ron V's DP Chatroom on MSN (relatively strict moderation though I haven't been there in forever) ... Facebook causes re: DP, and Facebook friend support.

Best
D


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Dreamer* said:


> I was just playing with my own inbox.


And as tempting as it is, do not respond to this comment in particular, or it could lead to a swift and heady Ban. :wink:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

how about having a new forum section, with limited access, and doesnt show up in NEW POSTS, or active topics??

like an over (16/17/18) only.... where anything goes...to an extent obviously?

i reckon alot of people here need some recovery help in non direct questions asking about DP, but more talking to like minded people with the same problems about other stuff aswell, some joking etc could go a long way


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

NumbNeo said:


> how about having a new forum section, with limited access, and doesnt show up in NEW POSTS, or active topics??
> 
> like an over (16/17/18) only.... where anything goes...to an extent obviously?
> 
> i reckon alot of people here need some recovery help in non direct questions asking about DP, but more talking to like minded people with the same problems about other stuff aswell, some joking etc could go a long way


A fun, joke section is here, "That's Life" where as noted, "Just about anything goes." Most forums have that. Check all the different forums created here at the request of board members over the years. If there were yet another section I think the server would crash, lol. Personally, but what do I know, this board offers more than most health boards. Because it is a mental health forum, a tad more sensitivity doesn't seem too much to ask.

But check out "That's Life." There's a free for all. Also spiritual debate, etc. Also, personal updates are locked off. Again, I'm not sure why things are not considered within reason. There are other DP Boards far less tolerant.... FAR less tolerant.

Cheers. The old hairball of anxiety. :shock: 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh, and if this indeed important to you, it should go in comments and suggestions or the administrator won't see it. It would be his decision. And he would have to create it as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

sebastian said:


> Dreamer* said:
> 
> 
> > I was just playing with my own inbox.
> ...


LOLOLOLOL. Craig Fergson on Late, Late Show would say, "Hey that's in YOUR mind, I didn't think of that."

ROFL.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

kay kool!1


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Cloverstone said:


> I can't believe you didn't touch this one Seb, even I'm tempted! :twisted:
> 
> :lol:


The hilarity escalates!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Hell, now I really feel like an idiot, LOL. :shock: :mrgreen:


----------

